
How to avoid merge conflicts - dudzik
https://dudzik.co/digress-into-development/how-to-avoid-merge-conflicts/
======
majewsky
How does this help avoid merge conflicts in any way? Git is already smart
enough to merge changes to _different_ parts of the same file. If you move
different parts of a file to some other place, you're not changing anything
interesting from the POV of git-merge.

The actual game changer is separating concerns properly. Small classes _tend_
to be more cleanly separated, but it's not a given. And when your concerns are
properly separated, it doesn't matter much if the separated concerns happen to
be in separate files or not.

------
zie
fossil helps alleviate these issues with it's autosync feature:
[http://fossil-scm.org/index.html/doc/trunk/www/concepts.wiki](http://fossil-
scm.org/index.html/doc/trunk/www/concepts.wiki)

------
ror6ax
It's rather cute to so naively believe such practices can be maintained.

~~~
dang
This comment breaks these two site guidelines:

 _When disagreeing, please reply to the argument instead of calling names.
"That is idiotic; 1 + 1 is 2, not 3" can be shortened to "1 + 1 is 2, not 3."_

 _Please don 't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
good critical comment teaches us something._

Could you please read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and stick to those rules when posting here?

------
amriksohata
Most my merge conflicts happen to be xml based files e.g csproj

